
Show HN: Fitloop – Calisthenics / Bodyweight Fitness Training App - _august
https://fitloop.app/
======
_august
Hi HN,

I've been working on this bodyweight fitness platform for the past few years,
and I recently took time away from a job for a few months to travel + work on
a mobile app. Here's the initial (++ fixed some bugs) version. It's free to
use, however the logging functionality / community is a paid feature.

\---

Bodyweight Fitness workouts don't use weights, so you can do them with minimal
equipment. The reddit community /r/bodyweightfitness has created a routine for
beginner-intermediate, called the "Recommended Routine". This routine is built
on progressions, which means that you swap out the exercise to increase the
load, instead of adding more weight.

For example:

    
    
      1. Incline Pushups (Easy)
      2. Pushup (Harder)
      3. Diamond Pushup (Harder yet)
      ... and so on.
    

This is the meat and bones of this app, that it supports progression in a way
that other apps don't.

\---

Tech: Backend was built in Meteor years ago, now I've migrated most parts of
it to more modern technologies. In particular, the API is mostly a
GraphQL/Apollo layer, which has made development much easier because of the
connected data.

The app itself is built with React Native. I evaluated Flutter briefly, but
decided against it due to my existing knowledge of JS/React, and the amount of
documentation and community around RN.

Hope you enjoy, and I welcome any feedback!

\- Shridhar

